# Cant Find Turbo Manifold



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

*OK i give up the internet IS too big*

Aright, ive been looking for a certain part for a while, i know im going to get a "go search" but i cant, its taking forever and i dont have forever to give. I need a Turbo Exahust manifold for the SR20 that will fit a T3/T4 (so with a T3 flange) its pissn me off cuz i cant find one. Someone end this mess ive made! thank you in advance.


-Joe


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

God, there are so many I can't even count:JgsTools ,
CTC (much more expensive), Protech, and thats just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

I cant find a turbo manifold for a T3/T4 turbo AHH this sucks!!! (and yes i have searched 3 forums.)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhh...if you looked hard on sr20forum you'd see that www.protech-fabrication.com makes one.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks vodKA i saw the JGS site a whille back and thought i marked it as favorite.. thanks alot... are JGS Manifolds a good buy??? im not planning on going above 10psi with this turbo. (i wanna be right about 250-300 after tunning)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Umm.... FMAX?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving thread to where it belongs.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, I thought it was about the rwd sr20.
Then, forget CTC, insert Hotshot and Full-Race(also expensive) 

Chimmy, I did mention protech, its the 3rd link, so don't think I've forgotten about all the good work they do.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

The protech is by far the best for the money.


----------

